
Should Shopping Centres Offering Free Wifi Block Access to Amazon? - 12345671
http://www.seolondonsurrey.co.uk/blog/should-town-centre-offering-free-wifi-block-amazon
======
byoung2
You would have to block more than just Amazon...how about buy.com,
Walmart.com, Google shopping, etc? You'd end up blocking the whole internet,
and in the end people would still go home and buy online.

